# Dexta / Fergie stabiliser arms



## NeilP (May 16, 2017)

I am tidying up my 1958 single clutch Dexta

Did top cover over the last year or so, and now it all works, want to match up the correct stabiliser arms for the lift arms

I have the original drawbar implement support bars, as pictured, but I also have a collection of other random bars.

Can anyone identify any of these?

I did think the plain ones with just two holes were Dexta bars... but I always remember my uncle saying they had a ‘dimple’ on one side, at one end, to indicate correct fitting. These plain bars do not have that.







These look like the Dexta support arms, but have 90 degree bends in the end, so they must be from something else... but what ?




I think these are the original Dexta bars, but I don’t see the dimple. 






So if anyone can positively ID any of them, greatly appreciated


----------

